# Tuxedo Gun



## The Tomcat

I picked up this Bersa 383A a while back and put some flashy grips on it to dress it up. Turns out I REALLY like it. It's not my primary carry, but it is fun to carry in a shoulder rig under a tux or suit. I worked as plainclothed security at a casino in the late 90's and carried a pistol just like this one. Should have never sold it. I'm not the best picture taker, but here you go.

Before










After


----------



## Kharuger

That's a very distinctive-looking gun you have there!... Interesting, different, unique.


----------



## cougartex

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## Wheeler

Except for the color, those look like woven epoxy resin carbon fiber. NICE!


----------



## EliWolfe

Hey that really "modernizes" ye ole Bersa now don't it!
Eli


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Pimp dat pistol!


----------



## g2gunny

That is a legit ass gun...nice job!


----------



## Bisley

How does it shoot?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Bisley said:


> How does it shoot?


It needs to be accurate, too?


----------



## Holly

Preeeetty! :smt002


----------



## berettatoter

Love the grips and base plate! Very cool.


----------



## CMC

That is one gorgeous lil'piece. where did you find grips with a matching base plate?


----------

